
John E. Karlin, Who Led the Way to All-Digit Dialing, Dies at 94 - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/09/business/john-e-karlin-who-led-the-way-to-all-digit-dialing-dies-at-94.html?hpw
======
bernardom
Pretty amazing. He designed something that would become completely ubiquitous
via the telephone, then somehow even more common with ATM pads, gas stations,
cell phones, etc.

------
001sky
_Mr. Karlin, associated from 1945 until his retirement in 1977 with Bell Labs,
headquartered in Murray Hill, N.J., was widely considered the father of human-
factors engineering in American industry._

........

 _The keypad design Mr. Karlin shepherded into being has become the
international standard on objects as diverse as A.T.M.’s, gas pumps, door
locks, vending machines and medical equipment._

